# Mücken und deren Larven



## Teichforum.info (13. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

mal wieder auf Tipp - Jagd: wer kann mir sagen, was man gegen die Eiablage von Mücken im Teich machen kann bzw gegen deren Larven im Wasser? 
Ich habe doch so süßes Blut....

Juergen


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Sep. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Jürgen,

bestes Mittel gegen Mücken etc. sind Orfen (in meinem Fall Blauorfen) und __ Moderlieschen ... die halten bei deinem Teich garantiert die Mücken und sonstiges Stechvieh in Grenzen .... sobald sich etwas auf der Oberfläche bewegt, schnappen sie zu ... mit einem Blubb


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Sep. 2003)

Hi Jürgen,
ich habe mir eben die Bilder in Deinem Album angesehen. 
Man nehme zwei Karpfen und setzt diese in den übrigens schönen Teich. Das Problem mit den Mücken erledigt sich dann von ganz alleine. 
Ich hatte noch nie Mücken im Teich, da meine Fische 24 Std. am Tag auf Futtersuche sind. 
Tausende Mücken kamen letztes Jahr aus meiner 1000 Ltr. Regentonne.  Dieses Jahr habe ich einen kleinen Spiegelkarpfen eingesetzt, welcher demnächst (nach erheblichem Wachstum) in einem benachbarten Löschweiher wieder seine Freiheit bekommt. 
Mit einer dem entsprechenden Filteranlage kannst Du bei Deiner Teichgröße auch ein paar kleine Koi wachsen lassen. 
Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Ihr Zwei,

ein Thanks für die schnellen Antworten.

Mein Teich hat allerdings erst wenige Tage (ca 3 Wochen) auf dem Buckel und ich bin noch fleißig bei der Arbeit. Kann ich denn jetzt schon die Fischchen einsetzen? Habe mich bisher noch nicht mit dem Thema Fisch befaßt.
Muß ich denn dann zufüttern, da noch nicht viel Nahrung im Wasser sein kann (bis auf die Mückenlarven natürlich).
Teichtiefe kein Problem, die liegt max bei 150cm. 
Fische waren erst später mal geplant, aber die Mücken wollen schon bald stechen.

Juergen


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,

mit dem Einsetzen würde ich schon noch a bisserl warten, 3 Wochen ist noch zu wenig. Ab der 5.Woche wird es auch für die Orfen kein Problem mehr sein zu überleben, das Wasser hat sich bis dorthin angepasst. Zufüttern musst du bei angepasster Stückzahl nicht, im Gegenteil, sie ernähren sich von dem, was der Teich hergibt (ich selbst füttere sie nicht, nur meine __ Störe und davon klauen sie sich immer etwas   , deswegen sind die auch so enorm gewachsen)

Zu den Spiegelkarpfen kann ich nix sagen, habe keine davon im Teich.

Ob die Mücken noch stechen wage ich zu bezweifeln, denen wird es sicher demnächst zu kalt ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Sep. 2003)

Ich kann mich erinnern, dass diese Mitbewohner unseres Planeten und somit auch meines Wohnzimmers uns bis Weihnachten geplagt haben. 
Rette einen kleinen Karpfen, der von den Anglern zur Zeit als Köderfisch (Raubfischsaison) benutzt wird und schmeiß den rein und dann ist Ruhe.  
Ist die Zeit zum Einsetzen für Gartenteichfische nicht zu spät? Weiß ich nicht.  
Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Rainer,

das Mückenthema erledigt sich von selbst. Musst nicht extra wegen der Mücken Fische einsetzen. Ich habe keinen einzigen Fisch im Teich, und dennoch ist es der mückenfreieste Bereich meines (grossen) Gartens. Mücken haben in grüsseren, belebten und ggf. bewegten Gewässern keine Chance. Ihre Domäne sind Regentonnen, austrocknende Pfützen usw. Vielleicht musst Du Dich noch ein paar Wochen damit herumärgern - das liegt aber an dem etwas unglücklichen Zeitpunkt der Fertigstellung Deines Teiches. Bald schaffen es auch die Mücken nicht mehr.

Im kommenden Jahr spätestens herrscht Ruhe.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Sep. 2003)

Agreed !!

Es gibt im Garten tausend bessere  Stellen für mücken als ein Teich. Regentonnen , Eimer , pfützen , Gieskannen. Da kommen im allgemeine sehr viel mehr Mücken raus als im teich. Auch ohne Fische.

PS: Goldies fressen auch Mücken


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Sep. 2003)

Tja,

Dancer mag zwar auch Recht haben, aber im warmen flachen Wasser sind die Larven nicht zu übersehen.

Also doch in vier Wochen die Fische.

Juergen


----------

